# Bestes gratis virenprogramm



## AntiFanboy (23. Juni 2010)

wie die überschrift schon sagt suche ich das beste gratis anti viren programm

es soll aber keins sein das nur für 30tage gratis ist und dann muss man sich anmelden

welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juni 2010)

Also da gabs schon einige Threads zu.
Ich verwende wenns free sein soll immer AntiVir und habe seit eh und je keine Probleme damit und auch keine Viren am PC gehabt.


----------



## AntiFanboy (23. Juni 2010)

ich ahbs chon oft von dem avast 5.0 free gehört

wie ist denn das?

hat da jemadn erfahrung damit?


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Juni 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Also da gabs schon einige Threads zu.
> Ich verwende wenns free sein soll immer AntiVir und habe seit eh und je keine Probleme damit und auch keine Viren am PC gehabt.


 
hier das selbe! benutze auch antivir, hab noch nie irgendwelche probleme in punkto viren gehabt. und das beste: es kostet dich nix


----------



## AntiFanboy (23. Juni 2010)

ich hab avast 5.0 free jez runtergeladen

meine frage

wenn das abgelaufen ist, kann man sich registrieren (nach 30 tagen)

kostet das dann aber was oder eh nicht?


----------



## AntiFanboy (23. Juni 2010)

es steht zwar unten : für die kostenlose lizenz registrieren 

doch ich will sicher gehen das da keine kosten aufkommen........


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Juni 2010)

dann hol dir antivir...


----------



## Chrismettal (23. Juni 2010)

Avira Antivir ist meiner meinung nach (und da bin ich nicht allein) das beste gratis antivirenprogramm ^^


----------



## AntiFanboy (23. Juni 2010)

das hab ich schon

also kann ich registrieren ohne je zaheln zu müssen?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (23. Juni 2010)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> also kann ich registrieren ohne je zaheln zu müssen?


Der Avast Free Lizensschlüssel für ein Jahr den du nach der Registrierung bekommst ist kostenlos. Wenn das Jahr abgelaufen ist, forderst du einfach einen neuen Lizensschlüssel an der wieder kostenlos ist, usw. usw....


----------



## enno2010 (24. Juni 2010)

das antivir geht nur ein jahr . wenn nen gute mit echtzeitschutz haben willst und was nicht nur ein jahr läuft , dann nimmste *Microsoft Security Essentials*


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Juni 2010)

Avira AntiVir läuft solange du es am PC haben willst. 
Zumindest die free Version.


----------



## AntiFanboy (24. Juni 2010)

@enno2010 : hab Microsoft Security Essentials auch genommen

so, hetzt bin ich geschützt

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Murdoch (24. Juni 2010)

Verstehe ich das richtig... 
Du hast Dir jetzt 3 Virenscanner gleichzeitig installiert?


----------



## AntiFanboy (25. Juni 2010)

ja, stimmt

ich weiß etwas viel, aber was solls.

oder hat des nachteile?


----------



## Ezio (25. Juni 2010)

Die Virenscanner können sich gegenseitig behindern, sie ziehen CPU-Last und Dateivorgänge verlangsamen sich massiv.


----------



## AntiFanboy (25. Juni 2010)

welchen sollte ich runetrgeben

avsat 5.0 free oder das von microsoft?


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juni 2010)

Beide, da du ja jetzt 3 drauf hast.^^


----------



## AntiFanboy (25. Juni 2010)

naja welches ist ebsser?

mags chon zwei haben

ist iwie sicherer..........

und die leistung muss ich sagen, reduziert sich bei mitr gar nicht

task manager sagt : CPU - Auslastung 2%
Arbeitsspeicher : 1,63GB


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juni 2010)

Zwei zu haben ist nicht sicherer sondern kann unter Umständen sogar schlechter und unsicherer sein als wenn du nur eins verwenden würdest!
Wie gesagt würde ich nur Avira AntiVir verwenden da ich damit nie Probleme hatte.


----------



## padme (26. Juni 2010)

hi
ich weiss nicht welches der beste ist, aber ich benutze avg free 9.

mfg


----------



## Professor Frink (26. Juni 2010)

ich nutze auch AVG, kann ich nur empfehlen !


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Juni 2010)

Es gibt nunmal kein bestes Virenprogramm für den PC. Denn das beste Virenprogramm hat man selber onboard und schimpft sich Brain 2.0. 
Was man am PC hat ist ne Glaubensfrage.


----------



## Biosman (26. Juni 2010)

Also ich benutze Avast. Habe mir einige Tests dazu durchgelesen und meiner meinung nach ist es das Beste. Wie gesagt solche Programme da sollte man sich schon Tests durchlesen und selber auswerten. Antivir ist (sorry) einfach Mainstream, dass hat jeder (ich auch früher) bin aber mit Avast zufriedener.

Antivir ist zwar manchmal platz1 aber es gab irgendeine Disziplin inder das Programm stark der konkurenz unterlegen war. Avast hat da den besten durchschnitt in allem Geliefert.


----------



## call_911 (27. Juni 2010)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> @enno2010 : hab Microsoft Security Essentials auch genommen
> 
> so, hetzt bin ich geschützt
> 
> danke für eure hilfe





Geilomat...


Ich hab auch 3 Autos mit jeweils 5 Airbags also hab ich 15 Airbags da kann ich gegen den Baum fahren mit 180 das macht garnix


----------



## AntiFanboy (27. Juni 2010)

@call_911 : ne so is das nicht gemeint....

lol

ich mein halt nur das es jetzt aktiv ist....


----------



## fuddles (27. Juni 2010)

Mehrere Virenscanner machen das System instabil, behindern sich gegenseitig bei der Arbeit und können mitunter zu Systemabstürzen führen. Bluescreen läßt grüßen. Mit Sicherheit ist das nicht "irgendwie" sicherer.

Nimm also bloß nur einen Virenscanner.
Ich nutze nur AntiVir. Ist eigentlich auf allen Rechnern installiert die ich kenne. Zuhause und auch auf den Arbeitsrechnern.


----------



## Xion4 (27. Juni 2010)

Meine Güte, mal hat Mercedes die Nase vor, mal BMW, mal Audi...was ich sagen will ist: ob nun Avast oder Avira bleibt gehüpft wie gesprungen, im Kombination mit einen gesunden Menschenverstand, Vorsicht und einem normalen Surf/Downloadverhalten sind beide gut genug!!!


----------



## orca113 (27. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte jahrelang diese Anti Vir Pisse auf dem Rechner.Seid diese Microsoft Security Essentials zu haben sind kommt nur noch das drauf. Das gemeinsam mit Brain 2.0 (das ist am wichtigsten) und der Rechner ist sicher.


----------



## Murdoch (27. Juni 2010)

Is ja echt der knaller.  

So von wegen viel hilft viel?  

Also wenn Du ne Datei oder Ordner hast die dir net geheuer vor kommen, dann gibts immer noch diese Inetseiten, die mal alle Programme drüber laufen lassen.

Ansonsten ist das übelster Murks 3 Antivirenprogramme drauf laufen zu lassen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (27. Juni 2010)

ja ok dann werd ich avast lsöchen und das ander nur zum drüberlaufen benutzen lassen....

oder auch löschen

aber danke für eure hilfe

avatst kommt fix runter.....


----------

